# VA for eye glasses question?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Has any one gotten their eyes tested at the VA for their eye glasses?
What are the frames like, Ercile from TV dark and heavy?
How happy were you after a few months of wearing them?

Had catarect surgery there?

 Al


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

I have had a few different sets of Glasses i have goten from VA, both were wire rims of my selection from a List and set they showed me, easly as good as Civ makers as they do contarct that out and Cic companies build for them! Get it done, it will be fine! Trust me, RON LAFONTAINE CPO USN Navy Retired 24 yars!


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

My mom and dad are both veterans who use the VA. My mom chose a pair of frames there at the VA as good as you could find at any civilan vision center. She was very happy with them. My father's glasses are black and heavy but I don't know if he chose them or didn't have a choice. He likely wouldn't care either way.

My father had cataract surgery on one eye at VA. He was not happy, says they messed up his eye and would not allow the surgery on his other eye. So my mom, who was suppose to have cataract surgery on her eyes wouldn't have it done either.

But don't go by what my parents did. They are very stubborn people.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

I use the VA for eye care and have no complaints. As Ron L said, my glasses were shipped to me from Texas from civ. contractor. I'm still using my original pair.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for the replys. 
Are the frames ones you can choose from samples you can touch or just ones you pick from a catolog?

 Al


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

My mom chose from a display along the walls of the room. She tried them on until she found one she liked.

I don't know about my dad. I wasn't with him at that time.

I don't know if all VA's are alike. My mom and dad use the one in Poplar Bluff, MO.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Are all of you 100 percent connected disabled? I thought the book said you had to be which is why I could not get glasses there though I need new ones now and cannot afford them. Sisterpine


----------



## al (May 10, 2002)

Don't believe you have to be 100% to get eye check and glasses, just be service connected for the eyes. If you had glasses in service, thats service connected.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you need glasses and can not afford them there are a couple of things you can do.
(1. contact the nearest VA facility and ask some one if you can get new glasses free of charge.

(2. My county has a Vetrans affairs office. I learned a lot about all my benifits there free of charge, Of course the tax payers of the county pay the salary.

(3 My county also has a deptment for the ageing. Over 60 and they help you with many health issues people have and can not afford. They paid halfof my Moms (non vet) hearing aid fee.

I just could not find out about the frames and if people had problems with the lens.

Again thanks for the replys.

 Al


----------



## Kirk (Oct 31, 2003)

You have to be 100% service connected or have a SC rating for your eyes. In my case they handed me a box of frames (about 20 styles). The pair I picked are wire frame and suit me just fine.


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

The VA frames look nice. 

They will also let you choose other frames and you pay the difference.

My husband sometimes chooses fancier lens options and pays the difference.

He always tells the doctor during the exam what he has in mind (like the lenses that turn darker in the sun) she puts a note on the prescr......the glass dispensing guy grumbles about it....but my husband gets what he wants and pays the difference.

At his last visit he received two free pair....one regular pair...one with prescr. but for sun only.

He's only 10% disab. , but got glasses in the military.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I've been wearing glasses since I was six, so I guess I'd be able to get some. I'll have to ask the next time I'm at the clinic.

Nomad


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Sisterpine,

For glasses, you only need to contact the VA and let them know that you need an eye appointment. Also, in Montana, you may have the option of seeing a private practitioner who accepts VA payment. 
Downside - glasses are taking 6-10 weeks for delivery.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

I got new glasses from the VA last year, bi-focals , no charge, not service connected .
Financial classification may have something to do with any charges.
Choose frames of your liking from the rack of about 20 or so.
Happy w/them, can see clearly again after may years of fuzzy.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I will ask about it when I visit the VA center next week. Thanks everyone , for the responses. Kathleen


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

There are some incorrect responses to your question. 
I am a disabled vet, but not 100%, & no eye problems due to my service. I get my glasses, free, & can choose from about 30 different free frames. My eye exams are free as well. Once a vet is above a certain % diasbaled,,, or have a limited income, all this & more can be available . Certain VA centers have better eyeglass centers than others, so you need to check with them. Best thing to do is check & register with the V.A center, your county Veteran's Affairs office , etc. . You do NOT need to join any vet service organization , either.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I am already receiving my medical care at the VA in Helena. One of my prescriptions has altered my eyesight and I need new glasses (cant see hardly at all without them) but cannot afford them. I do not have a copay at the VA since I have no income currently. Guess I am gonna have to man up and just ask at the Va center. sisterpine


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I just returned home from a 600 mile round trip to the SFVAMC (San Francisco VA Medical Center/ Hospital at Ft. Miley). Since I had some extra time there, I went in to get the official scoop of who can get prescription eye wear, from the Patient Services/ Eligibility folks. 

I was informed that if one is a 'Honorably Discharged' Veteran, you only need a referral from your usual VA physician for an eye exam/ glasses. An appointment would be made for an eye exam, and your choice of available frames. They would be free (no co-pay) to the Veteran, if you meet the financial criteria. You do not have to be 'Service Connected' disabled, to be able to use this service.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Thank you so very very much! I will call my VA doctor Monday morning. Kathleen


----------

